# Grouse Help Please



## ToddN (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello. I'm a new member to this site. i'm a fly fisherman to the bone and I've recently been bitten by the grouse hunting bug thanx to my brother in law and his French Brit. My question is this. My money is limited to invest in a gun right now. But I do have an old Topper in 16 guage that is in fine condition. Can I get started with this, and what would be a good load for grouse? I've done some research and there seems to be quite a debate. The 16 is to heavy when shot with no choke...the 16 is perfect..it goes on and on. So what do you guys (and gals) think? Is a single shot 16 ok to get started grouse hunting with?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I shoot a 16 for grouse, they fall out of the sky. Good enough for me. I dont know where you have been reading but it sounds like a group that has nothing better to do then to discuss which gun is a better meat tenderizer. A 16 works GREAT!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i used to hunt with a 16, its fine gun, other then trying to find shells for it, it will do fine for grouse, i mean people hunt grouse with 28 guages, 16 will actually do better then a 12, 12's are a little on the powerful side!

as for load i would just stick to a number 6, thats the easiest one to find in my area, and its the load i always use.


----------



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

I use a 20 for the wieght and you can get shells anywhere. My Dad uses a 16 o/u and loves it. I use a 7 or 8 early and move to a 6 later in the year. It does not take much to bring a grouse down, but hitting it is another story


----------

